# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Programa "Perú Berries"

## Sierra Exportadora

Estimados miembros de AgroFórum: 
Compartimos con ustedes el informe 2012 del Programa de Sierra Exportadora: "Perú Berries". Además, estaremos difundiendo a través de este hilo todo lo concerniente al tema de berries en el Perú, para todos los interesantes en estos prometedores cultivos. 
Y no olviden visitar nuestra página web: www.sierraexportadora.gob.pe 
SaludosTemas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Artículo: Perú es declarado libre de enfermedad de "vacas locas"

----------


## Sierra Exportadora

Entrevista a Eric Crawford, CEO de la empresa estadounidense, Fresh Results, emitida en el programa Mundo empresarial de Canal N  el  30-04-2012. 
Como anillo al dedo respecto al programa Perú Berries de Sierra Exportadora, anuncia que promoverá el cultivo de ARANDANO en el país. Un excelente apoyo propagandístico. 
La duración de la entrevista ha sido editada y reducida de 20 a 13 minutos, todo sobre berries, para su uso más conveniente. 
Saludos

----------

